# 3d floor mats?



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

I've got a 2006 Nissan Xtrail new to me. I'm in Canada, and this thing is like leprechaun poop...because it was never sold in USA, and only in Canada for 2 years parts are impossible to find and the model basically does not exist.

Has anyone ever seen a company that makes custom 3d floor mats for the xtrail 2006? You know, the ones that contour to the sides and actually hold water/snow. I'm in Northern Canada so salt, and lots of snow are the norm. The factory floormats are 100% useless.

Like so...but for the xtrail 










Thanks for the advice!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Weathertech did offer them, but I just checked their Cdn site and its only showing a liner for the backseat floor. Maybe they could help you if you contact them directly. Otherwise, you can find some sellers on Aliexpress that sell floor liners that will have access to the floor plans of the T30 model X trail, which was sold in some markets, until a year or two ago, as the X Trail Classic. Amazon UK might also be a spot to look. I suspect those that would fit a Rogue would be a fairly close fit.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

These might do, even if they arent molded up the sides as far as the weathertech ones.
Nissan Genuine X-Trail T30 Floor Mats Rubber Front And Rear KE744EQ089NS | eBay

or these guys claim to have the weathertech in stock

http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/sku/Weathertech/Floor_Mats/W24441031.html


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh you guys are good!

I just called weathertech, and its like a mystery item. The guy said he's never seen it like this before. Had I not had the weathertech P/N, he never would have found it! They have 4 in-stock, but its like they pulled the listing for it.

He's contacting the manager to make sure there was no production error with the product.

I'll let you guys know if I can end up purchasing it!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

So were you able to get them, and if so what colour are they? I may be interested in getting a set, rather than doing the one inch of newspaper under standard michelin rubber winter mats which have to be emptied all the time. Word to the wise, if the previous owner allowed the carpets to get soaked all of the time, water can get under them which can hasten your floorboards rusting out. If you want to check, you just need to move the seat back and pull up on the trim that lines the bottom of the door jams. That will expose the carpet clips and let you pull it back a bit to peer underneath. A few years ago when I installed back up camera wiring I pulled the drivers side front carpet and was shocked at the amount of rust developing. I wire brushed it as much as I could and coated it with a good rust neutralizer and then with rust check. Ever since in the winter I use newspaper to absorb water that spills over and to keep the carpeting as dry as possible.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Good day. Sorry for the late reply quadraria10

Yes, theoretically they will fit. The guy I spoke with checked with his management and they confirmed it will fit, just they typically sell them oversea's not in NA, so this is why the confusion.

I'm going to get them eventually, only I've got one other sill problem to fix first before I lay down my money on those floor mats.

Take care,


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

unclejemima said:


> .......before I lay down my money on those floor mats.


What was the pricing on these mats?


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Good day. The best price I could find for the floor mats was $282.50 tax in delivered direct from weathertech canada. This is for a full set of front and rear.

Other local dealers would be about $300 and made a big deal about the part number and special order blah blah. Think I'm gonna order today from weathertech.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Good news guys. I got the mats and they fit great. so the part number quadraria10 provided a link to was dead on. Thanks quadraria10!

If you've never owned a set of weathertech digital fit mats, then let me tell you...after the first pair, you will never go without. At least if you live somewhere with snow. Your carpets will never get wet/salty/dirty again.


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

Good to hear. I may try to get the fronts


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

Just called and ordered the fronts. At first she refused to sell them to me but when I pressed, and said I knew someone had just ordered a full set, and that they'd had to check with a manager etc she relented. They're listed on the Mexican Weathertech site. $180 after tax!! Very pricey, but the footwells are very wide and the mats I was able to find at Crappy Trash are a very poor fit.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I m shopping for these mats for my lexus.
I m looking at the 3d maxspider mats and huskyliners weatherbeater.
The huskyliners seems pretty good for the price.


envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a set of the 3d maxspider liners for my Toyota Matrix, they work nice as well. But the weathertech ones are easier to clean. Not sure on the Husky ones.

With the xtrail, I think only the weathertech are available. I could not find the husky or maxspider ones that would fit.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you guys were able to get some. I am curious if you empty them out in the winter? I am always emptying my floormats in the winter. And I put newspaper underneath to absorb the slush that spills over and to protect the carpets from getting soaked.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> I am curious if you empty them out in the winter? I am always emptying my floormats in the winter. And I put newspaper underneath to absorb the slush that spills over and to protect the carpets from getting soaked.


I have never emptied mine. But it probably depends on how long your commute is. If you drive long enough all of the moisture in the floor mats evaporates. The fronts are worth the cost. The rears, not so much.


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

Mine were just delivered. Fit like a glove. Bring on the La Nina winter!

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Quick delivery to boot. What colour are they?


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

They only come in the color black to my knowledge.

The rears are needed only if you have kids. If your just driving to work solo or with 1 other person, then the fronts are fine.

But I got the back set as well as the kids seem to make more of a mess than you could imagine. The rear design is really good as well and hold lots of water like the fronts.


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> Quick delivery to boot. What colour are they?











The same black as the hood release. 

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

They look nice with the black leather, now all you need is this
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bla...a1dad8fecc41fd41-1476468664168-03141-VnYZvQVf

makes for a nice refresh for the steering wheel. Got the black perforated. Installed it over a year ago. Looks and feels great


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> They look nice with the black leather,


Agree'd the black leather looks fantastic. I almost scored a set from a junk yard for mine...but missed out. keeping my eye open!


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

Unfortunately my driver's seat has a couple of tears on the back so I'm looking to replace it 

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------

